# Now it?s my turn!!!



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello everybory here,

you?l need to stand me here too...
...cool forum - better looking than NS I think...congrats Frederick!!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Leo! It's brand new so please feel free to browse around and watch it grow.

Your last piece, _Resurrection of Jesus Christ_, is absolutely beautiful and awesome! Incredible work.


----------



## Mike M (Aug 27, 2004)

Leo this piece is awesome! You're very talented - QLSO Platinum & VOTA perhaps?

Mike M


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 27, 2004)

Heh , thank you both...
...yes it?s VOTA but the orchestra is Kirk Brass , Miroslav , Kirk Strings and some Roland!!!


----------



## Niah (Aug 27, 2004)

Bem-vindo =)

Really impressive choral work, you have achieved what others only dreamt of (myself included hehehe).

Keep it up!


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 28, 2004)

Very nice stuff indeed - you don't hear enough done with the Kirk Hunter stuff - I especially like his solo strings.

Welcome to VI!


----------

